# Questionnaire on riding school horses/ponies!



## Jesss (Mar 7, 2011)

I am doing a small study on horse behaviour as a research project at uni, these are just a few preliminary questions that I need answering. Please just leave as a response.
Thank youu!!

It is on "do riding school horses really enjoy being ridden?" 

Do you own a horse?

How do they compare to a riding school horse?

Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?

Please add any extra information here:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I suppose these guys count as "schooling horses", but they're used for a horsemaster program at a summer camp. They are assigned to camper for a week at a time. 


Do you own a horse? *Yes*

How do they compare to a riding school horse? *She tests me. She would dump a younger camper in a heartbeat. There's a couple of older kids from last summer that would have knocked some sense into my mare if she even thought about testing them. (the oldest the campers can be is 15) I know one girl who was 15 last year who rode a counselor's horse because we were overbooked. She rocked it.*

Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse? * I have fallen because I was on bareback and loping for the first time bareback. She took off when I wasn't expecting and I landed in front of her. She didn't do it, so No to being thrown off. 

Po has kicked me in the foot because she doesn't like other horses much. I was behind her on a trail ride because the trail was too narrow. I was behind a ways to not irritate her and get kicked. The horse I was riding spooked and bolted forward. Po kicked at him and got me partially on the foot. I have been bitten at by one of the horses because he may be deadbroke, doesn't mean he has a sweet personality. *

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden? * They all seem to know that this is their job. Being ridden by all sorts of kids and mostly trail rides. They all know when a kid is on their back and they have to behave entirely. If the wranglers are riding them and want to just go lope around a pasture, they love it. *

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed? *This is an odd question.. As opposed to a horse that is not a schooling horse? I dunno. They just stand around or sleep if they're not being ridden. They don't run around like crazy rabid animals. Haha. *


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you own a horse? *No, but have been leasing on and off for the past few years. *

How do they compare to a riding school horse? *They usually are better at one things and a LOT fitter. *

Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse? *Nope, but there have been attempts at nips. *

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden? *Usually, although I have seen some that can be less than agreeable.*

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed? *Not really, usually they listen less and don't behave as much when you are not riding then when they are, unless you are giving treats.*


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you own a horse? *No*

How do they compare to a riding school horse?

Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse? *Yes to all.*

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden? *I would say about half of them do.*

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed? *No, about the same.*

Please add any extra information here: *I agree that school horses have a hard life but what's the alternative? People need to learn how to ride.*


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you own a horse?
No
How do they compare to a riding school horse?
I only ride lesson horses, but I have ridden non-lesson horses before. With non-lesson horses I found they were usually more patient and had better ground-manners.
Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?
I have been bit, same one tried to kick me, and I fell off, not thrown off one. In the horses defence, he is the lowest of the herd so clear boudries by the person handling him need to be set, once that happens he is an angel. Oh, and it wasn't him I fell off of.

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?
Most love it...some just like testing the rider. But most of the ones I've ridden get excited when they know they are going to be worked! That and they know when children are about and that they have to look after them. Older people tend to have it harder. (Like one horse if I was on his back and just said trot, he would ignore me. When he had a little girl on his back who's legs aids can't possible be decent, if someone even spoke the word trot, he would go into a nice slow trot.)

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?
depends if they think they are getting worked or fed haha

Please add any extra information here:

​


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

*Do you own a horse?* Yes.

*How do they compare to a riding school horse?* My horses are a lot more lively and energetic than the school horses I've ridden. They're also more personable because they get nothing but one-on-one attention from me, whereas school horses are handled by many different people every day. My guys aren't nearly as beginner-friendly as most lesson horses. The only time I put kids on my TB is when he's on a lead rope or lunge line.
*
Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?* Yes, I was bitten by a charming palomino pony called Hercules, while I was just standing next to him in the arena. Never been kicked or thrown, though.
*
When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?* I wouldn't say they _enjoy_ it. They don't seem miserable by any means, but most of them are half asleep when you're on them. It's the same-old same-old for them, so I imagine they get pretty bored.
*
When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?* Those horses barely had a pulse no matter what they were doing. They were _always_ relaxed and placid. Although they did tend to doze off between lessons when they were standing at their hitching posts.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

*Do you own a horse?* _Not at the moment._

*How do they compare to a riding school horse?
*_I find that some school horses have been in better shape then my own (when I was a teenager) because they were excercised more._
*Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?*

_Bitten--no. Kicked at--yes....by the same school horse, but he did that to everyone. That was just him. I have fallen off school horses because I have made a mistake--ie dropping Shawna before a jump, which she greatly dislikes, or not having enough leg on Bart so he ducked out, I lost my stirrups, and he zigged when I zagged._

_I've been bitten and kicked by my own horses too._


*When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?*

_I open Barts stall door and say "hey buddy...ready to go?" and he comes and puts his nose in the halter himself. Bart loves me. He loves to jump. He loves treats after the lesson.....so yes, he seems happy when he is being ridden. Ears up, happy expression._


*When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?*

_My barns school horses are out 27/7 spring/summer/fall, except in severe weather, and out during the day during the winter. They enjoy being outside and being horses when they arent being used in lessons._


*Please add any extra information here:* _I am sure not all barns are the same, but there are several barns in my area that have happy, sleek, shiney school horses that seem to enjoy their job._

_However...I am sure that if the horses were treated crappy, they wouldnt enjoy their jobs._


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you own a horse? *Not at this time, though I have owned 4. I'm currently in the market for one.*

How do they compare to a riding school horse? *Well it depends on which horse we're talking about. I've owned 2 geldings who were both calm and were well trained, they would've been awesome lesson horses. I had another gelding who was a little crazy and scared of everything, he would've made a terrible lesson horse at the time that I bought him. At the time I sold him, anyone could ride him but he was more lively then most lesson horses. I had a mare who was ornery and didn't like most people. She tended to dump riders who didn't show her who was boss, she wasn't like ANY lesson horse I've ever dealt with. Other then personality differences, I'd say they tended to be better at certain disciplines then lesson horses I've ridden. They also seemed to teach me a lot more about riding then any lesson horse ever did. *

Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse? *I've been thrown off of lesson horses on a few occasions. *

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?* I've ridden a few that seemed to really enjoy what they were doing. I've ridden a few that seemed to hate what they were doing. I've also ridden some that didn't seem to care either way. I think it just depended on which horse it was.*

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed? *All the lesson horses I've been around are as calm on the ground, if not calmer, than they are under saddle. I'd say they are relaxed but, they never really seem tense either.*


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

*Do you own a horse?* Yes.

*How do they compare to a riding school horse?* My horse is nothing like a riding school horse, they tend to be experienced, well trained, done a lot of things types. My guy is young and my trainer and I are teaching him everything. 
*
Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?* No. Had a few attempted to bite me but they didn't succeed. I don't think this is because they were riding school horses though. 
*
When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?* Depends on who is riding them. A new rider who supports their weight with their hands, no they are not keen on that. They are also not thrilled with going around and around and doing the same thing all the time. But I believe riding school horses have enjoyed rides with more experienced riders. 
*
When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?* Your questions all seem a little loaded, as if riding school horses have this terrible life. Of course some might, many don't. 
They seem as relaxed or not on the ground as they do under saddle. It depends on the personality of the horse.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

*Do you own a horse? *Yes. In fact my horse used to be a riding school horse before I got him. I have been riding him for about 5 years or more prior to owning him.

*How do they compare to a riding school horse?* He is very different now. Much more relax and not as lazy. Plus he has gotten alot more education outside the dressage arena.

*Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?* Been kicked, bolted on, reared off and thrown off.

*When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden? *Depends. The more advanced horses who done medium level and above dressage seem to enjoy their work with the right rider. The more noive horses are lazy and have lack of energy most of the time. The horse I now own didnt enjoy the lifetsyle - was pushy, arrgoant and a *****. But now he is more relaxed and enjoying different work.

*When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed? *Yes - mainly out in paddock all day.

Please add any extra information here:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I come from a slightly different perspective... I'm a trainer who uses school horses but doesn't ride them! (unless they need a tune up) I do however know them very very well!


*Do you own a horse?* Yes
*
How do they compare to a riding school horse?* He is more sensitive to aids, has a higher level of training, and more fit with his body (muscles developed properly)

*Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?* Not in a long long long time. As far as the students go... very few have been bitten (I hate biters, refuse to by them for the school) and usually involve a treat and a wayward finger. No one has been kicked (again, I don't buy kickers). Thrown off? Well, yes. That does occasionally happen.  More frequently from certain horses rather then others. More likely when someone falls off it's because they've lost their balance (riding without stirrups, learning how to canter, etc) or got to a bad jump. There is a pony who tends to spook and peek at fences. I only put advanced kids on him but every so often he'll get one of them. 

*When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?* This is a difficult question. Lots horses are prone to trying to get out of work (ring sour). We have one or two that are very girthy. But I don't think this necessarily means they hate their job. Only a handful can't wait to be ridden. But this I've noticed.... when it comes to the older guys who have worked their entire lives, retiring them early often makes them go downhill very quickly. We have several horses that are in their upper 20's and even lower 30's that do little w/t lessons a few times a week that look fabulous for their age. While some of them may not seem as enthusiastic about their jobs, I firmly believe having a job benefits almost all horses (soundness problems aside) and they enjoy having a purpose to their lives. When a horse hates their job, they let us know and they are simply not good school horses. That's when we find another home for them. 
*
When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?* Not really.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

*Do you own a horse? *No, but I am as much involved with them as if they were my own.

*How do they compare to a riding school horse?*
Coming straight from a riding school to these, they're a lot more testing and much more sensitive to your aids. More often than not I'm trying to slow them rather than speed them up, as I do with riding school horses. School horses seem to have a 'been there, done that' attitude, even when it's something they enjoy.

*Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?*
Yes to all three.

*When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?*
I think it is very much dependant on the horse. I know some who could not wait to get out and be ridden, and always seemed energetic and willing to please. But I have rode some who seem to hate it. They don't want to go and they aren't willing to please, mostly the older ones who have been school horses for a long time.

*When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?*
Again, this is very much dependant on the horse. Some of them always appear grumpy even when not ridden, but some are just complete attention cravers who do seem relaxed when they're not ridden.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

*Do you own a horse? * Yes

*How do they compare to a riding school horse?* He tends to be livelier than a school horse, and more personable than the school horses I've ridden.

*Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?*
No to all. I've fallen off of school horses, but never been purposely thrown by one. :wink:

*When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?*
For the most part, but it really depends on the horse. Some thrive on the life, and others are just more suited to the constancy of one regular rider. Of course, they all will have "off days," just like non-school horses.

*When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?*
Assuming that you mean to ask if they are more relaxed during their between-lesson downtime? Depends on the horse, and the rider, and the lesson. A more strenuous lesson or a constantly kicking/pulling rider will mean that the horse is probably going to relax significantly back in the stall. Packing an 8 year old passenger around at the walk and jog, there won't be much of a change.


----------



## SamAndThomas (Mar 22, 2011)

*Do you own a horse?
*No i don't, i've only been riding 7-8 months, but i do a lot of work with my friend and her three horses and ride when of them for her.
*How do they compare to a riding school horse?*
The horses i ride at the riding school are generally calm and don't do anything wrong, where as my friends horses remind me more of wild horses, they are less obediant etc...
*Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?*
Never.
*When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?*
I used to ride a horse called Polo (9 years old, 13hh)he just loved to go and was very enthusiastic and was always good to me, then i rode HoneyBea( 14.2hh) she varied, sometimes she would be good for me and seem happy other days she would be 'in a mood' and didnt want anyone to ride her, then now i ride Thomas (15.2, 6 years old) and because of his age and him being very greeen he likes to be ridden but can be stubborn, he needs lots of legging on all the time, but we are learning together most of the horses at my riding school seem happy.

*When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?
*Yes and no, probably because they feel free and happier being in the field. But i've seen one of the older horses Lucy being in her stable cribbing etc and some of them seem very bored and then when there being ridden they seem happier, so im not sure it depends on what horse.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

*Do you own a horse?*
Yes, however he is too old to be ridden so he is living out the rest of his days frolicking around the paddock.

*How do they compare to a riding school horse?*
When I used to ride my own horses they had much more personality. But I suppose when you're doing a lot of different things with your own horse and you know it a lot better you notice the quirks more but they're also quite perky.

*Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?*
No. I have seen one kick someone else on a trail ride and the other rider copped it in the leg. Same horse later that day started bucking quite a lot so I think something was wrong anyway - didn't throw off the rider though.

*When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?*
They don't seem to enjoy it from the perspective of they're generally going on the same trail route they go on all the time. 
When we go somewhere new (ie. forced to by weather etc.) they seem more excited.

*When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?*
I'd say yes. But that's kind of like asking if I'm more relaxed when I plop down on the couch after a jog. Yes, it's more relaxing to plop down, but it doesn't mean the jog wasn't good fun too.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Do you own a horse?
No but not for not wanting to.
How do they compare to a riding school horse?
Now I have loaned and to be honest it's hard to say as the horses at my riding school are quite good quality.
Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse?
All three at my old riding school. The horses there weren't as good.
When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden?
Oh yes, I was on one yesterday who I rode last week. He would have been more than happy to go round the course we were jumping a few more times!
When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed?
Yes but then school horses will be more aware that stable time is down time so they take advantage of it, in my opinion. They're relaxed when they're being ridden most of the time.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you own a horse? *Yes*

How do they compare to a riding school horse? *He use to be leased out a a lesson horse at one of his previous barns with one of his previous owners. He's got some bad habits that he's picked up being a school horse and at times will revert back to them at times, like trying to poke his nose out instead of being in frame. That being said, I do like the fact that I know what his personality is and what is quirks are instead of being on a different horse every single lesson like I use to be being around the lessons barns.*

Have you ever been bitten/kicked/thrown off a riding school horse? *Yes, been bucked off and fallen off, never bitten or kicked or thrown though.*

When riding a school horse, do they seem to enjoy being ridden? *Some seemed to, some were just sour and didn't want to move or leave their stall, some just went through the motions and didn't care either way.*

When not being ridden, do the horses seem more relaxed? *Most were rode through out the day by many different riders so they never seemed to be.*

Please add any extra information here:*Coming from the lessons barns, then taking lessons on one particular horse that I ended up owning. I've found that it's much more enjoyable for me to ride my own horse then the school horses for the simple fact that I can ride him when ever I want instead of worrying about if a horse is being used for lessons, etc. I think my horse loves having one person to ride him instead of x amount of riders on his back. Also having my horse and taking lessons on him and only him has helped me immensely in a lot of different ways from confidence to position, etc instead of having to worry about the horse freaking out, tack the may or may not fit, etc.*

​


----------

